# What are all the different types of bedding you can use?



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

So far i know straw and wood shavings for sure are there any others?
I am composing a list

-Straw
-Wood shavings
-Wasted hay
-Pine needles


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't use straw....I do however leave wasted hay as bedding.
During kidding season I will use shavings as an absorber and fluff up wasted hay over it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I mainly use straw and shavings, but the leftover hay can work good too as long as it isn't to dirty. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only use the wasted hay. They seam to eat their favorites fromm the feeders and leave the more strawlike stuff that then I remove and use as bedding.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use pine needles! We have a pine lot and never run out. They seem to work fine.


----------



## copper905 (May 27, 2011)

Oh really? i was thinking about asking if you could use pine needles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I mainly use straw and shavings, but the leftover hay can work good too as long as it isn't to dirty.


 That's exactly what I do.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

We use saw dust which is free at a local saw mill, it is much easier to handle when it is time to clean out the barn. It is easy to stir up and seems to absorb so much better than anything we have used. So, check around to see if you can find a saw mill near you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use kiln dried fir chips. On our ground any spilled hay makes mud that comes back year after year so, we try to minimise any wasted hay at all. It also decomposes very quickly and stays wet and stinky in the stalls so, no hay in there. Chips seem to do the best and are easy to turn and keep drier in our perpetual rains.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are also pellets sold for horses that are a stall bedding. I haven't used them nor do I know what they are made of. Not sure if the goats might eat them. Will have to read a bag next time I am at the store.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I sprinkle Stall-Dry on any wet looking spots, then I sprinkle with sawdust or wood chips. In winter, I may leave straw for coziness. I don't often leave the waste hay. I use that for ground cover where the grass is thin.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

OOoooo. I've been using mulch hay, but it's $2 a bale and I can get sawdust/shavings for free. BUT, Can't the sawdust cause respiratory problems? I don't want to switch if that will be an issue...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine's not really dust. I think they label it bedding. But the package says dust free and since the goats kick up the dusty dirt floor, this seems to help. We have a lot less coughing and runny noses since I've been using it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the Equine Horse bedding pellets.....they absorb so much and make the pen smell so good! They break down into saw dust and last for quiet a while.........I put them under the straw bedding......My guys do eat a few when I first clean the pen, they can smell them under the straw.....but they have never caused issue with the goats and I have used them ever since I have had my guys for over 4yrs now.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just tried out the stall pellets this week! I spread 3 bags in about an 8 X8 space and then topped with straw. It all smelled really good, and seems to be working nicely..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We use paper shavings. They are nice and fluffy and soak up the pee very well


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I have been using straw as bedding and am getting ready to start feeding them hay so I now have a way to use the hay that hits the ground. I also like the idea of using saw dust to soak up any saturation in the pen. 

Does anyone know of health risks using saw dust in the pen?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sawdust or shvings during kidding is not good at all. It sticks to little noses & all things wet.
I do like it for base when no kids are coming, then straw & wasted hay on top. Does will just paw through it during kidding.


----------

